
The State of Owner-Controlled Computing as Talos Winds Down - dpifke
https://www.crowdsupply.com/raptor-computing-systems/talos-secure-workstation/updates/the-state-of-owner-controlled-computing-as-talos-winds-down
======
contingencies
Very weird this is not getting more upvotes. If you've ever looked in to IPMI
and BMCs, the stuff is scary. Once properly backdoored (available through
either route), you can never confidently reclaim full control of modern
hardware. It has to be chucked.

~~~
minimuffins
My opinion is definitely colored by political bias, but it seems like HN's
culture has become a lot less concerned with or aligned with the concerns of
libre computing in recent years (if it ever was) in favor of startup buzz.
I've come to see the two as more or less incompatible if not outright at odds.

------
cathartes
I'll admit I couldn't casually afford one of their desktops, but I pledged on
crowdsupply to buy one anyway because I so badly wanted the Talos to succeed.
While my credit card breathes a sigh of relief, I'm honestly a bit saddened
this did not pan out. I really hope the outcome of this campaign isn't the
"referendum" on workstations and owner-controlled computing at this calibre
that Raptor Engineering suggested it was.

------
filereaper
Really sucks that they're shutting down, was looking forward to POWER 8/9
based desktop machines.

